# Chicken Style



## 7starmantis (May 30, 2003)

Anyone here practice or know much about Chicken style Kung Fu ?

7sm


----------



## arnisador (May 30, 2003)

It's mentioned in the current issue of Inside Kung Fu. (I assume this is what brought it to your attention too.) They said there were chicken techniques, but not a chicken style per se.


----------



## yilisifu (May 30, 2003)

Traditional Xingyi features a short form of "chicken boxing."


----------



## 7starmantis (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *It's mentioned in the current issue of Inside Kung Fu. (I assume this is what brought it to your attention too.) They said there were chicken techniques, but not a chicken style per se. *


You are correct, that is what brought it to my attention. Its kind of curious to me.

7sm


----------



## arnisador (Jun 3, 2003)

Look here:
http://emptyflower.com/xingyiquan/

Follow the link for _Five Animals_ to see info. on the "chicken leg".


----------



## yilisifu (Jun 4, 2003)

Yes, it's an excellent Xingyi site and may feature Xingyi's "chicken boxing."


----------



## Withered Soul (Jun 4, 2003)

Is this the style where they teach you to wet your pants and then run away screaming like a girl?


----------



## Disco (Jun 4, 2003)

Don't think so........

I think there's 2 different versions of this style...........




REGULAR .......... OR........EXTRA CRISPY.............



Sorry, just could'nt resist:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Zepp (Jun 4, 2003)

Don't forget rotisserie style. :rofl:


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Disco _
> *Don't think so........
> 
> I think there's 2 different versions of this style...........
> ...


I believe the correct term is "Original", not "Regular"


----------



## chufeng (Jun 12, 2003)

Maybe the whole point of chicken boxing is to get a bunch of nimnuls to start badmouthing it and then jump in with razorblades attached to its talons.

Maybe not...

At any rate, learn a bit more about it before you dis it.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## don bohrer (Jun 12, 2003)

I just recently joined a school on a trial basis I might add that teaches Xing Yi. If my brain doesn't fry from all the new forms I am learning I might actually be able to discuss what the style is like. Right now though I am stumbling through some Hung Gar forms.


----------



## sifu Adams (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes Hsing-I has a chicken style.  its a short form but has some great tech out of it.  the opening move starts out with a ridge hand to your opponets groan then as they bend forward you hit them in the back of the head with the other ridge hand as you knee them in the face.  bad little chicken


----------

